# Enterprise Solutions > Seibel Siebel Local Database Extract

## julakanti

A user with Admin position has been created for me on server.Then using that username as the client name I have generated the database.Then I am trying to extract the database.I am not able to log into the local database for database extraction with previosly created username and password.
I am getting following error

SBL-SEC-10007: The password you have entered is not correct. Please enter your password again.

Next Error is:
SBL-SEC-10018: You have entered an invalid set of logon parameters.  Please type in your logon 
parameters again.(SBL-DAT-00446)
Invalid user ID or password

What might be the possible cause.And whom do i need to contact to resolve this.

Thank you

----------


## yr0042295

thanks and good

----------


## yr0042295

hi julakanti,

 i am also facing same error can you guide me to make this clear successfully.


Thanks,
Yella.

----------


## ravi1984.crm

> A user with Admin position has been created for me on server.Then using that username as the client name I have generated the database.Then I am trying to extract the database.I am not able to log into the local database for database extraction with previosly created username and password.
> I am getting following error
> 
> SBL-SEC-10007: The password you have entered is not correct. Please enter your password again.
> 
> Next Error is:
> SBL-SEC-10018: You have entered an invalid set of logon parameters.  Please type in your logon 
> parameters again.(SBL-DAT-00446)
> Invalid user ID or password
> ...


Hi Kanti
   you are correct because your admin create a account for you given to login ID and password but admin has power to given the permission for extract the data base.This permission is divided on different label. if you want to extract the database then admin must be given different password for database access. You must have assign some responsibilities and some position.You have work on that position  then you must be see those data and extract data from database.

----------

